# Why are Millenials hated?



## SG854 (Jun 20, 2020)

Explain the hate against Millenials


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm technically a millennial, but was also born in that gen x/millenial overlap period. Both groups seem full of natural hatred for life, but I guess millennials are considered lazier, more entitled, and more sensitive about it.


----------



## Kraken_X (Jun 20, 2020)

Clickbait.  The negative articles about millennials get more clicks because the millennials engage to refute the BS, while the older generation engages because the believe it. Older generations have always looked down on "kids these days" all throughout history. 

Besides, millennials are in their 30s now.  Gen Z are the young people now.


----------



## Veho (Jun 20, 2020)

Every generation is hated by the previous generation for being "soft", "lazy", "entitled" and so on. "Back in my day..." has been the rallying cry for millennia.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jun 20, 2020)

It's always been that way throughout history; every generation hates the next one. The only difference is now with the new millennium and the internet, we can put a name and stereotype on these age groups and have it stick a lot better.


----------



## notimp (Jun 20, 2020)

For me its a mixture between the coerced (after the financial crisis they were supposed to engage in upfront leisure spending, instead of investing or saving) consumerist orientation (lattes, raw food drink bars, electric scooter memberships and neckbeard balm), and the questionless dedication to mostly small causes for artificial reputational gain on social media - paired with still (we are aging..  ) youthful ignorance (some would say self entitlement). 

To me it sometimes seems, as if theyd (we'd) followed roughly an 80s alternative aesthetic, but while getting everything about it wrong, always.

Of course, all of this is a prejudice, and intentionally overdrawn. By me.. 


In general the answer should be 'because they are acting a little different than the generation before them, while they are still young', as with all generations.

See:



and



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
.

Artsy (more conceptual) answer (to try to somehow explain the 80s reference from above  ):

A typical millennial for me would be someone, who finds these sorts videos 'very cool' - but that gets none of its themes.. Or that the songs were actually pretty great. 




edit: Here is the middle video of that trillogy, btw:


----------



## notimp (Jun 20, 2020)

A typical millennial would visit a talk about 'digital libido' at an event for the international liberal elite, and clap in the end, when being told, that the solution to all societal stability problems would lie in teaching everyone how to get 1000 facebook friends. To pacify them better.

See: https://alpbach.apa-ots-video.at/video/5333013067a14a6eb3013067a17a6ef3
--

A typical millennial would be very concerned about minority group rights, but know nothing about structural issues impacting most peoples lives. Or the economy they grow up in.

F.e.:


Because one of them trended on facebook/insta for longer.
--

A typical millennial would be more concerned to get an instagramable photo of them at a protest, than about the protest itself.

A typical millennial gets mobilized by something trending on insta, but then is unable to formulate a demand for any societal change thats not just purly condensed down to two sentences, and designed to get trending.

A typical millennial would tweet out, what they had for lunch.

A typical millennial would drive an Uber, regardless. Regardless of what? Regardless of everything.. 

A typical millennial would cheer a private industry space flight, because they heard it was meant to be an inspiring event.

A typical millennial aspires to be come a brand testimonial. And to be able to live off of it.

...




So after re-reading what I posted, it seems to be about value judgments, that are kind of different and new, and not what you would call 'informed' in the classic (as in old) sense.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 20, 2020)

At least in the US, it's because boomers know they fucked everything up and want somebody else to blame for it.  They've already moved on to bitching about Gen Z.


----------



## Chary (Jun 20, 2020)

So what exactly are "Millenials", like, it used to be Gen Y people, then it was adults 30-or-so in 2015, now it's like mid-20s people who were born at the turn of the millennium. Everyone seems to have a different concept. What age group is annoying this week? Who cares, call 'em Millenials.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 21, 2020)

I am a millennial, generation X "hates me" and I "hate" generation Z and Alpha XD

It is normal to generate a contempt for the generation that follows, since too many changes are happening that one cannot finish adapting.

Alpha generation will most likely bother beta teens.


----------



## notimp (Jun 21, 2020)

Chary said:


> So what exactly are "Millenials", like, it used to be Gen Y people, then it was adults 30-or-so in 2015, now it's like mid-20s people who were born at the turn of the millennium. Everyone seems to have a different concept. What age group is annoying this week? Who cares, call 'em Millenials.


Its the other way around, sociologists (?) come up with those age cohorts to talk about actually mostly trends in the workplace and recruitment, and society at large. To give  corporations and politics a rough orientation about what certain themes within an age cohort are.

So they are defined (simply by an age bracket), you can look it up on wikipedia. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation

Where it breaks is,that a cohort is 'all people of an entire generation' and to make a unifying statement about that many people is, problematic to say at least.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 21, 2020)

I was born in 1989 so Am I 90s kid or 80s kid ? Hehe


----------



## notimp (Jun 21, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I was born in 1989 so Am I 90s kid or 80s kid ? Hehe


90s, they usually go by what 'made you tick' caused by the socioeconomic factors that were part of your upbringing. (So they have a justification for making up any generalized assessments at all.  )

And if you are trying to deplattform the term millennial, which some of you in here seem to be trying to do ("this is so not a thing.."), thats totally what a millennial would do, not to have to deal with the real world.. 

Here is a 'typical' use of the term f.e. in recruitment:


(Thats why we talk about generations in that way, recruitment, and political advertising/campaigning mostly.)


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 21, 2020)

Xzi said:


> At least in the US, it's because boomers know they fucked everything up and want somebody else to blame for it.  They've already moved on to bitching about Gen Z.


Yeah what’s wrong with gen z? Edit: Where tf would I be I was born it 2004 for which is said to be the ending year for millennials but others say gen z wtf??


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)

The fuck is a "Millenial"?


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 21, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The fuck is a "Millenial"?


It’s a us thing... I think


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> It’s a us thing... I think


Well... I'm generation *Street Fighter* *Alpha 2 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 21, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Well... I'm generation *Street Fighter* *Alpha 2 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


Based on when that came out I thonk you’d be a millennial


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Based on when that came out I thonk you’d be a millennial


FUCK NO... I don't know what that means. 
I've seen the term on Twitter sometimes...
Let me see...


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 21, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Let me see...


What?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> What?



The "proper" definition of Millenial... and no... I'm not on3 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 21, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> The "proper" definition of Millenial... and no... I'm not on3 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Lol is there really a proper definition because I could either be millennial or gen z


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Lol is there really a proper definition because I could either be millennial or gen z


I certainly don't know, and I don't believe such definitions should be apropiated in general language.


----------



## Teslas Fate (Jun 21, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I certainly don't know, and I don't believe such definitions should be apropiated in general language.


It’s more of a group such as American, Latinx, Asian, etc. except for birth ranges


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2020)

This thread reminded me of one of my favourite quotes

The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room - Socrates

Older generations have been bitching about younger generations for genuine millennia. What does make me laugh is that the millennial term is used for people in their late teens and early twenties when in fact millennials are between their late twenties and some are hitting their forties.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably because all previous generations since the industrial revolution
basically plundered the planet. In recent years (well...since the Seventies or eighties if you look through lobbyists and read actual studies) the cost of that plunder has been brought up, but because the babyboomers not just plundered but also mortgaged the next generation(1), millennials see their personal problems as more important than cleaning up the mess of said earlier generations.

Luckily, generation z is entering the work force. Perhaps they can fix the planet while we... "what do you mean, no job security? Just get a decent job, you lazy assholes!! 
" 

(1): technology might be dirt cheap, but actual houses have become near unaffordable


----------



## godreborn (Jun 21, 2020)

Glyptofane said:


> I'm technically a millennial, but was also born in that gen x/millenial overlap period. Both groups seem full of natural hatred for life, but I guess millennials are considered lazier, more entitled, and more sensitive about it.



Chris is going to know.


----------



## realtimesave (Jun 21, 2020)

because they are lazy, make poor decisions, self-riteous, are way too into liberal crap that doesn't get them anywhere in life, cannot afford homes, etc need I say more?


----------



## notimp (Jun 21, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> Probably because all previous generations since the industrial revolution
> basically plundered the planet. In recent years (well...since the Seventies or eighties if you look through lobbyists and read actual studies) the cost of that plunder has been brought up, but because the babyboomers not just plundered but also mortgaged the next generation(1), millennials see their personal problems as more important than cleaning up the mess of said earlier generations.


Neh.  Boomers have all the money, and now want to spend it for attention and old age pampering. They love the climate movement. Live a little less sons and daughters, come visit more often, ..

What do they care..  They arent investing in green investments shortly before their retirement though, but then - who would..

Main issue for the climate movement currently are the US (and then maybe Africa, India, Brazil, ..), but the US mainly. With the US on board investments could be subsidized (everyone start the printing presses, or at least leveraging assets), which clearly is needed, with one of the major economies having moved away from the climate accord, its far, far harder to rectify 'moving quicker' to reach goals earlier.

So that specific one is not an 'age divide' necessarily.  (On the solutions level.) More of a regional divide.


Taleweaver said:


> Luckily, generation z is entering the work force. Perhaps they can fix the planet while we...


Gen Z will also enter the jobs market during a recession, they wont have it easy either. Remember, though, that the main goal of climate action is, everybody live a little less (adjusting CO2 footprint per person).  But GenZ will experience moderate economic growth in the west later in their lives (at least its teased...  ) millennials though...

That said, in the US Millennials had some wage gains, so they saw life for them moving up for a little while, but the money wasnt intended to be saved, and without securities, no credit and with no longterm wage rises (job security isnt what it was for boomers), again - no credit. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



realtimesave said:


> cannot afford homes


Needs to be explained.  Key interest rates for savings are close to zero, wages arent growing over time anymore, economic growth doesnt reach workers anymore, and boomer money went into real estate speculation, because that is/was still a pretty safe asset class if you buy in the right areas. This drove rent pricing up. With populations declining, home prices dont necessarily rise anymore either (when millennials are getting into their retirement age), so building your own home also isnt necessarily a safe investment anymore, for everyone - and Millennials usually cant afford it, especially, earlier in their lives.

All economic adjustment screws were set, so millennials would spend their income in leassure spending early, to get over the financial crisis quicker.

Them staying longer at their parents is the result of an economic shock (housing prices, the economy - outside of the stock market), moreso, than them being 'lazy'.

Thats also something that maybe needs to be menitoned, if they stay at home longer, parents might call them 'lazy' more often.   Because dad remembers them days, when he was young and...

'k boomer..  meme results 
---

Uh, important part, everyone (every generation) would have ignored the climate externalities, for as long as they could have. Boomers knew it a little earlier and did nothing, now I (millennial) know it, and dont like doing stuff either (at least not the 'live a little less' part, which is needed.).


edit: Population in the US is not expected to decline quite yet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2020)

At a certain point it was fashionable to hate millennials even though a lot didn't know who exactly they were, but as long as it's popular people will follow good or bad tendencies.

It's really no big deal. Don't be bothered by it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



notimp said:


> Population in the US is not expected to decline quite yet.


The majority of the U.S. population are immigrants, mostly Europeans, some Asians, Africans and mixed. In the future, Europeans will likely be in decline as the largest population of the country and some other group replaces them; either Asians or Africans.

It's a shame that the Native Indians lost their countries as they were invaded by European settlers, but no one talks about Native Indians these days. It would have been interesting had the "discoverers" left them alone and we'd see their countries grow naturally.

P.S. Anyone remember the Americapox? That should have been called Europeanpox as they carried it over.
P.P.S. I'm European myself so there are a lot of things my ancestors did right and wrong, something (e.g. colonize countries) I wish they hadn't done unnecessarily.

Well, can't change history now even though some are trying to erase by destroying statues.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jun 21, 2020)

because they suck


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 22, 2020)

Millennial, iGenners, Gen Alpha, Gen X, Gen Y, Baby boomers, Silent generation, Lost generation... whatever generation, they all suck :')


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 22, 2020)

Generalizations suck more than any generation. Anyone who shits in their hand and throws it at all "Millennials" or "Boomers" or whatever collective bunch of people as the cause of all their problems is just a weak, whiny bitch. And probably a fucking Democrat.

(relax Xzi, that's sarcasm)


----------



## ital (Jun 22, 2020)

Because they're all the equivalent of the Bonestorm kid:



Whether they want to admit it or not. Meanwhile, in other news:


----------



## notimp (Jun 27, 2020)

Current Deloitte Global Millennial Survey 2020 is out.

- Close to half (48%) of Gen Z and 44% of millennial respondents in the primary survey said they’re stressed all or most of the time. But in the pulse survey, anxiety levels fell eight points for both generations, indicating a potential silver lining to the disruption caused by the pandemic.

- Half of respondents in the primary survey said they believe it’s too late to repair the damage caused by climate change. But in our pulse survey, this figure dropped, suggesting that the pandemic’s environmental impact—reduced economic activity has lowered energy use and therefore pollution—has given hope that there is still time to take action and protect the planet.

- The pandemic has brought about an even stronger sense of individual responsibility. Nearly three-fourths said the pandemic has made them more sympathetic toward others’ needs and that they intend to take actions to have a positive impact on their communities.

- Both generations said they’ll make a special effort to more actively patronize and support businesses—especially smaller, local sellers— after the pandemic. But they won’t hesitate to penalize companies whose stated and practiced values conflict with their own.

- A majority of respondents gave businesses and governments high marks for their pandemic responses. Actions taken during the crisis, however, did not translate into overall better opinions of business.

- Many are financially prudent and literate. While long-term finances are a top cause of stress, more than half of millennials, and nearly half of Gen Zs, are saving money and could cope if they unexpectedly received a large bill. [keyword: a larger bill]

- Job loyalty rises as businesses address employee needs, from diversity and inclusion to sustainability and reskilling. In the primary survey, more millennials said they’d like to stay with their employers for at least five years than would prefer to leave within two years. This is unprecedented since Deloitte first asked this question in our 2016 survey. It remains to be seen how the pandemic may affect loyalty. [Thats code fore 'half of them lost their jobs'.]

Reported stress levels actually went down after the pandemic:






- Having enough money to pay the bills is a long-running cause of stress for many, but it’s especially acute for millennials and Gen Zs.4 As last year’s report noted, both generations were hit hard by the economic recession of the late 2000s, affecting their wages, savings, and career paths. In this year’s primary survey, more millennials (50%) foresaw their financial situations worsening or stagnating in the next year than those who believe they will improve (42%). In pulse countries, 54% conveyed similar pessimism in the primary survey, a number that jumped to 61% during the crisis. That’s long-term. In the near future, prospects are potentially not as dim for many because during the pandemic there are far fewer opportunities to spend disposable income.

- In the primary survey, barely half of millennials (51%) said business is a force for good, down from 76% just three years ago and 55% last year. Five months later—while offering flattering opinions of companies’ pandemic response—only 41% of millennials (and 43% of Gen Zs) in pulse countries agreed that business in general around the world was having a positive impact on wider society.

src: https://www2.deloitte.com/content/d...ts/presse/Deloitte-Millennial-Survey-2020.pdf

Fun. 

So "hated by whom" would be an interesting follow up question. 

Also, I have to slightly alter my prejudices..  While millennials know nothing about how corporate structures influence their lives, more than half of them actually agreed, that corporations dont have a positive impact on society. So.. there is some awareness, that something is wrong...


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jun 27, 2020)

Hating the next generation is simply a rite of passage. You'll likely eventually hate whatever the next generation after you is named (and your generation will pick that name). If you read newspapers from the 19th century regularly (as I once had to for my job), you'll see there is truly nothing new under the sun as it relates to human behavior. There was never a golden age when people were good and smart. But a majority of every generation looks back fondly upon their youth and feels that the current youth will be the downfall of civilization. I wish I could point you to the issue of the Brooklyn Eagle from the 1840s where I first read a similar quote, but I'm certain the idea is far older than that. Older folks always whine about new music too, forgetting how crappy most of the music was when they were kids (_My Ding-a-Ling_ by noted sex offender Chuck Berry was a number one hit in the early 1970s. Remind anyone my age of that whenever they blame you for Justin Bieber.)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 27, 2020)

Millennials are trash. Gen Z gang for life.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 24, 2020)

SG854 said:


> Explain the hate against Millenials


OK boomer.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 29, 2020)

Most of the entitlement comes from the boomer generation and has just had a trickle down effect.


----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)

The people before them hated on them, and the cycle will continue for ever.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 7, 2020)

There's hate against milennials? I'm a millennial and this is news to me. I hate that word though.


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 11, 2020)

So heres what i gather so far

Gen x has a superiority complex

Millenials have an entitlement complex

And gen z has a caught in the middle complex


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

FocusedWiiWarrior said:


> So heres what i gather so far
> 
> Gen x has a superiority complex


"When I was your age I earned more every year."



FocusedWiiWarrior said:


> Millenials have an entitlement complex


"When you were my age, you earned more every year. Boomer."



FocusedWiiWarrior said:


> And gen z has a caught in the middle complex


Confused, because doesnt understand economics yet.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 11, 2020)

notimp said:


> Confused, because doesnt understand economics yet.


Actually...


----------



## notimp (Aug 11, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Actually...


On that one I'm not so sure. Could be wrong.


----------



## notimp (Sep 4, 2020)

https://twitter.com/CursedModernism/status/1300136086866452480


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 4, 2020)

notimp said:


> https://twitter.com/CursedModernism/status/1300136086866452480


Does YouTube exist in China?


----------



## notimp (Sep 4, 2020)

> Youku Tudou
> 
> *China's* Youku Tudou now serves 500 million users per month, half of *YouTube's* reach. Youku Tudou, often viewed as a *Chinese* version of *YouTube*, just announced that it is now reaching over 500 million monthly unique visitors. Aug 20, 2014


https://thenextweb.com/asia/2014/08...llion-users-per-month-half-of-youtubes-reach/
(580 million in 2018)

Youtube: Total Number of Monthly Active YouTube Users: 2 billion in 2020

Also:
http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1003875/vlogs,-once-ignored-in-china,-are-suddenly-in-vogue


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 4, 2020)

each generation has always hated the others that preceded them and succeded them


----------



## notimp (Sep 4, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> each generation has always hated the others that preceded them and succeded them


No further thinking required. Convenient.


----------

